# Tom Thumb bit??



## cbeebies (31 January 2009)

had a converstaion with a friend regarding this bit, what are your experiences or opinions on it please??


----------



## KatB (31 January 2009)

Great bits. Actually not as hars as they may appear, as the shank length is actually very short, The sweet iron mouthpieces are acccepted well, and they can work well on stronger horses without having alot of poll/elevating action


----------



## cbeebies (31 January 2009)

Local tack shop named it as the new wonder bit!! saying they have sold out, It looks harsh but would appear to be kinder than it appears but extremely effective, although i do agree that even the mildest bit can be harsh in the wrong hands!! Others seem to glare when you even mention the possibility of trying one saying oh I wouldnt touch that bit nasty nasty! 
So would be nice to hear peoples own experiences!


----------



## PapaFrita (31 January 2009)

The UK Tom Thumb is not the same as the US Tom Thumb which really IS harsh. I use a (UK) Tom Thumb on PF and adore it. She goes so well in it. I wish they'd make a happy mouth version


----------



## icestationzebra (31 January 2009)

I use this bit for jumping/hunting and it is fab.  There are two ways to fit it as there are nodules on the mouthpiece.  If these are fitted facing downwards on the horses tongue - this is far more severe than the other way.  I have never needed to use it this way.  You can also use it with a curb strap.  Great bit.


----------



## cbeebies (31 January 2009)

I never realised there was a us version? maybe this is the version people are thinking of when its mentioned and that would explain their shock at it??


----------



## PapaFrita (31 January 2009)

Possibly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is a US TT (actually a western bit)







This is UK TT (which I have)







Quite different, eh?


----------



## cbeebies (31 January 2009)

quite a contrast really eh! actually quite amazed that they are both classed as the same yet obviously differ so much!


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2009)

Does anyone use the English TT with two sets of reins?


----------



## Paint it Lucky (1 February 2009)

I use the English Tom Thumb on my horse as he has a history of bolting and can be strong, this is the only bit he'll listen to, I had tried several other bits before i found this one, dutch gag on bottom ring, pelham as well as various snaffles and none worked.  The tom thumb is great in my opinion!  You only need a light contact on it for him to listen and it does not have to be used harshly at all.  Also my horse is generally quite fussy in his mouth and will chomp and has in the past put his tongue over bits, but he's fine with this one, I just use it with a normal cavesson noseband.  Just use one set of reins on the lower ring.


----------



## traceyell (1 February 2009)

do you just put the reins on the bottom or can you put on middle or even use roundings this looks like it might be useful with my neddy since he bogged off and he had a pelham in thought i was a gonner


----------



## hollie1987 (1 February 2009)

i use a uk tom thumb on my strong horse and she goes fab in it, would show her in it if i could!! Would rather ride her in this bit with kind hands than a different bit where i may have to use more pressure. I mostly use mine with the reins on the middle ring, like a hanging cheek and use the bottom rings every now and then if she's getting strong


----------



## star (1 February 2009)

could you use roundings on a tom thumb?  does it need a curb chain?

just trying to sort out bitting for hunting.  hunted today in a french link rugby pelham with 2 reins and he went nicely but want to find something i can use with one rein.


----------



## cbeebies (1 February 2009)

right confused now the "tt" my friend used today is kinda the same as the uk version but with rings and copper bits very busy, but i must say very responsive horse on landing after jumps now previously landing and galloping off at a rate of noughts


----------



## PapaFrita (1 February 2009)

Could be a different version of the TT. 
Like this one:







Or this one.


----------



## hollie1987 (2 February 2009)

you dont use roundings or a curb, you use one rein, its similar to a gag, you can choose which ring you want the reins on as to which effect you want. Would def give it a go, there tends to be a few on ebay for a decent price...


----------



## cbeebies (2 February 2009)

Or this one.







[/ QUOTE ]

This be the one !!


----------



## hollie1987 (3 February 2009)

that the one i use, she loves the copper bits in it, its the only jointed bit she accepts! good luck with it


----------

